# Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur



## Fidde (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich bräuchte dringend einmal einen juristischen Rat von jemadem der sich mit der Materie auskennt.

Zur Sache: im letzten Sommer kaufte ich mir eine neue high end Rolle (zumindest vom Preis). Die Rolle funktionirte von Anfang an nicht richtig, also ab zur Reparatur. Nach der Reparatur lief sie dann so schwer, dass seitdem ein Fischen mit der Rolle nicht mehr angenehm ist. Also wieder zur Reparatur und nun warte ich seit ca. 6 Wochen.

Nun die Frage: Wieviel Wartezeit ist zumutbar bei so einer Garantiereparatur bzw. ab wann kann ich den Schrott wandeln?

Bitte helft mir. 
Ich bin so sauer auf die Firma die in ihrem Firmenprofil schreibt, dass die größtmögliche Zufriedenheit des Kunden für sie viel zählt.

Danke !

 Fidde


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

http://www.finanztip.de/recht/sonstiges/pc-mag04.htm


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Sechs Wochen muss eigentlich keiner warten- 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal mit dem Händler über einen Tausch/Rückgabe sprechen und im Vorfeld des Gespächs bereits einen Brief mit Fristsetzung von zwei Wochen anfertigen.

Verläuft das Gespräch nicht in Deinem Interesse, drückste ihm den Brief direkt in die Hand.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Würde mich interessieren, um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt? Doch nicht der, der mit S anfängt und mit O endet???


----------



## Fidde (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Danke für die Hilfe! Nein, es ist der andere Große Hersteller der mit D am Anfang und A am Ende, die sich neuerdings auf schlechten Service zu spezialisieren scheinen. Die Rolle ist eine die mit C anfängt und mit E aufhört. Abgedichtet soll sie auch sein.


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Fidde schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe! Nein, es ist der andere Große Hersteller der mit D am Anfang und A am Ende, die sich neuerdings auf schlechten Service zu spezialisieren scheinen. Die Rolle ist eine die mit C anfängt und mit E aufhört. Abgedichtet soll sie auch sein.


Lass Dir dein Geld wiedergeben und dann kaufst Du dir eine schöne Stella#6kannst glauben da machst Du nichts falsch:g!!!
Und die nächsten Jahre hast Du nur Freude!!!
Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Als ob Shimano das Nonplusultra wäre....vom Service her jedenfalls nicht- ist ja allseits bekannt.

Auch Daiwa hat Spitzenprodukte....und manchmal ebenfalls Probleme beim Service.

Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse nehmen sich beide Hersteller nichts, was die Qualität ihrer Rollen angeht und jegliches Gemäkel daran ist Jammern auf höchstem Niveau.

Aufs Autofahren übertragen:
Der Eine mag AMG-der Andere Alpina.
Wenn ein Smart-Fahrer denen beim Jammern zuhört, möcht´er se glatt in die Klapse einweisen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Als ob Shimano das Nonplusultra wäre....vom Service her jedenfalls nicht- ist ja allseits bekannt.
> 
> Auch Daiwa hat Spitzenprodukte....und manchmal ebenfalls Probleme beim Service.
> 
> ...


Bei der Stella braucht man auch "fast" keinen Service#6!!!
Hab das Ding jetzt gute 4 Jahre,die hat schon in der Ostsee gebadet und sich an einem Stein gestoßen....und was soll ich sagen...sie läuft wie am ersten Tag!!! Andere Rollen waren auch gut (Twinpower)haben nur nicht so lange gehalten.Und die Stella läuft unvergleichlich leicht und soft(ich habs direkt verglichen).Gut einräumen will ich,dass ich sie immer gut pflege aber das hab ich bei allen anderen auch getan|bigeyes!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Mir wär das zu happig.... http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3865/p_name/DAIWA_SALTIGA_4500_Meeresrolle


und ich glaub auch kaum, dass man da den Cormoran-Sticker danebenlegen sollte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Mir wär das zu happig.... http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3865/p_name/DAIWA_SALTIGA_4500_Meeresrolle
> 
> 
> und ich glaub auch kaum, dass man da den Cormoran-Sticker danebenlegen sollte.



DMAX macht's möglich...


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Ne, das ist dann zu fett!
Ich hab damals auch ewig überlegt,aber dann hatte ich nach einigen anderen Rollen vom freundlichen Verkäufer die Stella in die Hand bekommen mit dem Hinweis das es was ganz "schönes" ist...und da war ich überzeugt!!! Dann noch bisschen verhandelt und schon war es meine:q!!! Neben meiner Daiwa Rute das Beste was ich an Angelzeugs habe! Ich glaube ich hab so ca.450 Taler bezahlt.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Stuffel schrieb:


> DMAX macht's möglich...



|muahah:Stimmt!


----------



## Vxxxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Als ob Shimano das Nonplusultra wäre....vom Service her jedenfalls nicht- ist ja allseits bekannt.
> 
> Moin also ich kann mich bei shimano nicht beschweren
> 
> ...


----------



## Vxxxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

ICh habe auch 4 alivio Rollen alle 2500er mit heckbremse und noch keine Probleme hatte dieses Jahr schon wieder einen rutenbruch auch mit einer vengeance aber die wissen wohl auch das sie Probleme mit der Qualität haben und bieten wohl deshalb den Service an zwecks neuware wäre ich da nicht so zufrieden hätte ich mir schon längst Ne neue Marke gesucht


----------



## Fidde (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Moin, ich möchte garnicht sagen, dass Daiwa keine guten Rollen bauen kann und das Konzept der New Certate Mag Sealed gefällt mir schon , denn eine komplett abgedichtete Rolle macht beim Fischen im Salzwasser (nicht Ostsee) schon Sinn und die Idee mit dem Öl klingt genial.
Das ist in meinem Fall kein Gemecker auf höchstem Niveau, sondern mir wurde hier beim Örtlichen die Montagskaffeemühle verkauft.... kann passieren... aber was dann passierte macht mich eben sauer, nähmlich eine total verpfuscht Reparatur, blöde Sprüche und eine "warten wirs mal ab" Metalität. Die Rolle hat mir immerhin zwei Angelurlaube vermiest und die Freude an dem Gerät hielt sich bisher wirklich in engen Grenzen. Es sollte eine Rolle werden, mit der ich viele Jahre  meine Freude haben wollte. Daraus wurde leider nichts. Ich bin aber immernoch der Meinung, dass es nicht an Daiwa (Japan) selbst liegt , sondern am deutschen Vertrieb und Servicecentrum. 
Leider drängt sich mir die Erkenntnis auf, dass ich von der Firma zwar ein Top Produkt bekommen kann, welches aber nicht ordentlich gewartet, geschweige denn instandgesetzt werden kann. Das scheint bei Daiwa Deutschland eine neue Entwicklung zu sein. Leider!
Genug Gemeckert, nächste Woche starte ich einen neuen Versuch mit dem Händler zu verhandeln.

Was denn für eine Stella / Twinpower, schon die SW oder ? 
Es geht mir bei der Rolle im Wesentlichen um die Wolfsbarsch- Fischerei im Atlantik.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Vengeance_Heavy schrieb:


> ich fische die shimano vengeance Sea bass und die is mir letztes Jahr 3 mal gebrochen also ab zum Händler und nach Holland mit dem guten Stück und was bekam ich nach 2 Wochen wieder ? Eine komplett neue rute obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur ein neues oberteil gebraucht hätte und das 3 mal ? ICh finde das hat schon was mit gutem Service zu tun.



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, ob ich das als guten Service sehen würde- oder halt als "Einsicht/ Unrechtsbewusstsein"- weil man mal einen Blank mit Produktionsfehlern auf den Markt gebracht hat. Sowas macht ziemlich jeder Hersteller mal durch.

Erlebt mit Shimano, Daiwa, Spro und Dega|uhoh:
[aber keine drei mal- nach dem zweiten Tausch ist für mich Sense!]

@Fidde- Sofern die Rollen nicht zu sparsam gefettet sind, brauchste nicht unbedingt zu den SW Modellen zu greifen- die können das ab.
Nur beim späteren abspülen nicht zu sehr mit nem harten Wasserstrahl draufhalten.


----------



## Vxxxx (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Erlebt mit Shimano, Daiwa, Spro und Dega|uhoh:
> [aber keine drei mal- nach dem zweiten Tausch ist für mich Sense!]
> .



Klar gebe ich dir da recht für mich wäre bei allen anderen ruten auch Sense gewesen aber grade diese rute finde ich einfach klasse und passt genau zu meinen Bedürfnissen bei uns am See und da würde ich auch noch einen 4ten oder 5 Ten Bruch hinnehmen bis ich mal Ne vernünftige ohne Fehler erwisch.

Habe mich schon nach einer neuen umgeschaut bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden bzw der preis war mir zu hoch


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Bei letzterem hilft nur Geduld- warten, bis das Nachfolgemodell auf dem Markt ist und die alten günstig abverkauft werden.

Dabei kannste aber auch auf die Nase fallen- ich habe hier noch so´n Forcemaster Handteil liegen, wo ich immer noch verzweifelt versuche das Spitzenteil irgendwo zu ergattern.


Pfalz hier noch einer mitliest- Spitzenteil oder komplette Rute 
Forcemaster- Boat210M gesucht.
Artikelcode: FMBT210M:q


----------



## Fidde (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Nabend, es zeichnet sich eine Lösung ab. Nicht Dank Daiwa sondern Dank des örtlichen Händlers der Kundenservice groß schreibt. Wenigstens der Händler war die richtige Wahl. Es geht hier um Fishermans Partner Lübeck. Danke für Dein Verständnis Alex!


----------



## Fidde (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Sofern die Rollen nicht zu sparsam gefettet sind, brauchste nicht unbedingt zu den SW Modellen zu greifen- die können das ab.
> Nur beim späteren abspülen nicht zu sehr mit nem harten Wasserstrahl draufhalten.



Hört sich ein bisschen nach Red Arc an|kopfkrat
Nee im Ernst, genau auf diese Sonderbehandlungen hab ich eben keinen Bock mehr.#d  

Viele Dank Euch |wavey: für den kleinen Nachhilfekurs.


----------



## aesche100 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Bei Daiwa trägt man die Nase ganz schön hoch.Ich hatte mir eine Caldia ,mit dem Hinweis des Händlers darauf, das wäre die!!! Meforolle, gekauft.Nach dem 2. Angeln war sie ziemlich fest. Also ab zur Reparatur. 2 Wochen später hielt ich sie beim Händler in der Hand und sie knirschte ordentlich.Obendrein sollte ich 50 Euro zahlen, weil ich sie wohl in die Ostsee geschmissen habe.Nix Garantie. Ich habe mich dann im Telefonat mit einer oberschlauen Dame vom Service gestritten.Die ist so renitent,dass ich zum Schluß die Rolle beim Händler gelassen habe.
Ich bin mit denen durch.
Shimano ist da in den letzten Jahren auf einem viel besseren Weg.


----------



## Tino (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Garantiereparatur*

Die ''Deutsche'' Daiwa-Mentalität ist ganz schön in den Keller gerutscht.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Daiwa Rollen.

Ob Süss,- oder Salzwasser.

Caldia,  der ersten Baureihe läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.

Jetzt hab ich mir die neue Caldia gegönnt und ich bin seeeeehr begeistert und zufrieden mit dem guten Stück.

In diesem Preissegment sollte solch eine Sache viel schneller und zufriedener für den Kunden sein.


----------

